# Swamp Sounds



## Shebear1

I'm trying to find a soundtrack of scary swamp sounds for my haunted Louisiana bayou scenario, but all I can find are of frogs croaking and babbling brooks. Not creepy or scary at all! Does anyone have any sound effects that might work, and would include things like large splashes, far off screams, howls, owls hooting, chanting like during a voodoo ritual, etc? Or, do you know where I could find this sort of thing? I have no way to record the music myself, but if there is someplace that a recording can be downloaded onto a CD, I can do that. 

I sure would appreciate any feedback or suggestions you can offer.


----------



## Dark lord

Hmmmm, let me cruz thru my SFX files, I believe I have something close to what your looking for, or can mix one up !


----------



## Verse 13

How soon do you need it? I could probably make something for you


----------



## Shockwave199

Just checked in here. I do enjoy a good swamp project! LOL!

Here you are- a custom track I made just for you. Hope this swamps your senses! Loop the playback in a cd player and there you have it. You can click the link to play it, and right click the link and choose 'save taget as' to download it.

Everyone grab it while it's hot and available!

EDIT- see the final version link a few posts down.

Enjoy.

Dan


----------



## Dark lord

WoW AWESOME, that came out great !! Love the subtle instrumental in the background adding that edgy-eerie feeling. I can imagine what this will sound like in a swamp themed haunt setup.

Haven't had time to play with this my self yet, found my basic animal & background sounds and my "jungle drums" & witch doctor ritual / chants, but can't really feel it would be something you would hear in a swamp or Louisiana Bayou...... more like a haunting sound of a creepy banjo deep in the background, the sound echoing of a "swamp monster" screams & a few water splash sounds...... 

Dan, I'd say you hit the mark & created the perfect Louisiana Bayou haunt sound track !! 

If you don't do this professionally, then you have one hell of a knack for mixing haunt SFX !!


----------



## Halloweiner

I have a great haunting sound of a loon that you might use to add in to the other sounds.

*http://davesworld56.250free.com/hauntedloonbest.wav*

and this:

*http://davesworld56.250free.com/cryoftheloon.wav*


----------



## Shebear1

You guys are the BEST, and this is exactly why this website is far and away the most helpful and fun. Shockwave, I love the piece you sent. It seriously gives me all ofthe creepy haunting and animal sounds that I've been loking for. I would love to add the lonely sound of the Loon that Halloweiner suggested, but would love to be able to download it to a CD.


----------



## Shockwave199

Ok, here's the final version with the Loon. This one is done! Very good loon sound- it was must add. I eq'd some stuff a bit too. It's less fatiguing to listen to now as well.

http://www.songramp.com/mod/mps/listenrm.php?Download=57568

Enjoy!

Dan


----------



## Shockwave199

> If you don't do this professionally, then you have one hell of a knack for mixing haunt SFX !!


I do audio professionally- I'm an audio engineer and musician. These are fun to do. Hope everyone enjoys them. Consider it the treat bag when knocking on my door. I don't always have the time but when I do, I'll try to help out.

Dan


----------



## Halloweiner

Awesome. Could you imagine being out in a swamp with all that going on? lol.


----------



## Corn Stalker

Shockwave199 said:


> Ok, here's the final version with the Loon. This one is done! Very good loon sound- it was must add. I eq'd some stuff a bit too. It's less fatiguing to listen to now as well.
> 
> http://www.songramp.com/mod/mps/listenrm.php?Download=57568
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> Dan


That's an awesome track! Downloaded it right away and I'll play it out on the outer fringes of my corn maze haunt. Do you have anything like pounding on metal for the sound at the bottom of a mine shaft? I'm making a bottomless round pit and want to add audio. Thanks for sharing your track!


----------



## Shebear1

I cannot thank you enough! I thought the first recording was great, but the re-mixed one is absolutely amazing and it's exactly what I had in mind. Now I can hardly wait to use it! Thanks for everyone's input, and Shockwave, you are a mood-setting magician!


----------



## Shockwave199

Shebear1 said:


> I cannot thank you enough! I thought the first recording was great, but the re-mixed one is absolutely amazing and it's exactly what I had in mind. Now I can hardly wait to use it! Thanks for everyone's input, and Shockwave, you are a mood-setting magician!


You're very welcome. I hope it does the trick and sets the mood on the big night. If you can, shoot a video- we'd all love seeing it I'm sure! Take care!

Dan


----------



## Crazy Aunt Nancy

Just downloaded "Swampy Loons" in a loop for my covered forest with hanging Spanish Moss, firefly lights, fog and of course, Zombies. Dan, you are a genius.
Nancy


----------



## repo_man




----------



## Shockwave199

Crazy Aunt Nancy said:


> Just downloaded "Swampy Loons" in a loop for my covered forest with hanging Spanish Moss, firefly lights, fog and of course, Zombies. Dan, you are a genius.
> Nancy


Far from it but thanks and I'm glad you're enjoying them. I must mention the good folks at freesounds who contribute so much great foley. It's all how you put it together though- that's where the magic [or the creepy!] comes in!

Dan

By ERH (http://www.freesound.org/usersViewSingle.php?id=215874)
ghost 1.wav (http://www.freesound.org/samplesViewSingle.php?id=29870)
scream 60 b.wav (http://www.freesound.org/samplesViewSingle.php?id=31136)
By Johnc (http://www.freesound.org/usersViewSingle.php?id=57750)
Owl.wav (http://www.freesound.org/samplesViewSingle.php?id=20684)
By lgarrett (http://www.freesound.org/usersViewSingle.php?id=58726)
grafton peace pagoda 1.mp3 (http://www.freesound.org/samplesViewSingle.php?id=34167)
By Falsalama (http://www.freesound.org/usersViewSingle.php?id=649626)
chant.mp3 (http://www.freesound.org/samplesViewSingle.php?id=64602)
By oscillator (http://www.freesound.org/usersViewSingle.php?id=4479)
Ghost Fx.wav (http://www.freesound.org/samplesViewSingle.php?id=14570)
By Robinhood76 (http://www.freesound.org/usersViewSingle.php?id=321967)
00829 wolf howl one shot.wav (http://www.freesound.org/samplesViewSingle.php?id=66398)
By Bansemer (http://www.freesound.org/usersViewSingle.php?id=341440)
Frogs in Alliagtor Creek at 4am.mp3 (http://www.freesound.org/samplesViewSingle.php?id=35245)
By NoiseCollector (http://www.freesound.org/usersViewSingle.php?id=4948)
spaceswamp.WAV (http://www.freesound.org/samplesViewSingle.php?id=42233)


----------



## Crazy Aunt Nancy

Dan,
Well, I'm still impressed. Look at all the sounds you used, so you are minimizing the effort you put into these soundtracks. If I concentrate I can hear about all these bayou sounds. That's where the talent is; seeing and hearing where most people don't. You're The Mixer Man!
CAN


----------



## MrNightmare

Awesome Dan! now I know who to go to for audio help!


----------



## Shockwave199

You all are too kind. I actually just learned that it's necessary to credit the people who provide the foley, which is why you see that list there. But mixer man?! LOL! There is an actual mixer man in the audio world and I'm not sure he would share the title! LOL! Thanks again. I really just hope your haunts are more spooky and creepy with these tracks. I have such a great time on halloween night with my display- it's a blast knowing these tracks will be adding to other displays and haunts! 

Dan


----------



## savagehaunter

I down loaded it shockwave. You did an awesome job on this bit of sound.


----------



## KristynaHalloweena

I was listening to the above sound effects you did with the swamp sounds, AMAZING! I was trying to figure out how to download, we did a swampy cemetary scene this year and would love to use it!


----------



## Always Wicked

I'm on my iPad - I'm assuming if I look at the link on my laptop then I can download but it ... But can someone tell me how to do that ??


----------



## Jerry Vayne

am currently working on my next CD "Bodies In The Bayou" and ANY swamp sounds.. voodoo.. hillbilly etc would be awesome!


----------



## diggerc

Totally lovi'n it.


----------



## repo_man

Here's an audio track a friend made for a haunted attraction called Sinister Pointe (if you live in Southern California, I highly suggest you pay that haunt a visit).


----------



## Pumpkinhead625

I know this thread was buried, but for the sake of people searching for swamp sounds I wanted to add a suggestion, "Screams From The Cemetery" by Zombie Girl (and, contrary to it's title, there is no screaming) This is one of my favorite tracks, very subtle and eerie.


----------



## SinisterSmitty

I found this one that's pretty good... 3 hours long. If you layered it with some banjo it'd be perfect.


----------



## Pointlesspoppy

Shockwave199 said:


> Ok, here's the final version with the Loon. This one is done! Very good loon sound- it was must add. I eq'd some stuff a bit too. It's less fatiguing to listen to now as well.
> 
> http://www.songramp.com/mod/mps/listenrm.php?Download=57568
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> Dan


Is this track still available?!


----------



## Shockwave199

Pointlesspoppy said:


> Is this track still available?!


Look at the link in my signature for the downloads. Enjoy!


----------



## Pointlesspoppy

Shockwave199 said:


> Look at the link in my signature for the downloads. Enjoy!


Ahh thank you!!


----------

